

Show HN: It's Thyme - for cheaper, faster, better timetracking. - iduuck
http://trackthyme.com/

======
ozh
yet another "I've got nothing to show yet but gimme your email to eventually
know more later". Yawn.

~~~
nipzor
I hear ya, but it's the easiest way to gauge interest before putting too much
time into a completed product.

~~~
roopeshv
yes, it's the easiest way if no one else is doing the same thing.

But if there are a bunch of websites like these, which do the same thing and
no one ever receives as no communication any time soon, no one's going to
believe this has better chances than other.

At which point it's just a pain in the neck to signup for these.

